# Lennox HRV5



## Pstores (Nov 27, 2021)

Does anyone know the differences in the HRV5 line? Also anyone know about the new ERV cold climate line. I live in Wisconsin with a fairly tight house. Spray Foam attic. Foam board outside of house. With new Anderson series 400 windows. 6” construction with R19 Fiberglass walls. Tyvek wrapped. 1800’ square foot. 1/2 basement with tuck under garage. Basement seems to have humidity issues. Trying to fix that. Advise would be helpful. Also have a newly installed Lennox 296 MPV and a EL18mvp heat pump. S30 thermostat.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

